# Massey Ferguson Engine NO DPF



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi Fellows,

just heard that MF is coming out in 2019 with a new engine without DPF.

Do any of you know anything more about it?

Regards


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you mean def?


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

Sauce pls, big if true


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I know Mahindra has a diesel with no DPF and no DEF, either.

Wont surprise me to see others follow.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Was watching a tractor test on YouTube and there is this MF dealer in Tennessee (I believe) who was telling this potential buyer that MF had developed a new engine that will not have DPF (same as Mahindra) and that il will be available in 2019. Can't remember how many horses it will have. So I thought to post it here in case any of you heard something more.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Gasoline....????????????????


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Since Agco owns Sisu now I wouldn't be surprised.

However if they just pulled another cute bit of engineering to replace def with something else as trouble prone I wouldn't get too excited.

I have a friend thats just about ready to get completely out of the trucking business and do nothing but install delete kits on the big boys.

Who woulda thought do away with all the pollution crap, the sensors, def, etc and not only do they have more power, but mileage goes up.


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

If it is like Mahindra it will be the CRD. Common Rail Design.

https://www.perkins.com/en_GB/resources/useful-information/common-rail.html


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Mahindra uses a catylitic converter and lots of egr.

Their marketing folks touting common rail injection aren't fooling anyone as most tractors have been crd since tier 2/3.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

leeave96 said:


> Gasoline....


Gasoline engines need a catalytic converter to reduce emissions. Without it they emit a significant amount of unburned fuel constantly. You just don't see it like you do on a smoking diesel.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Used to, current generations have very low HC emissions even ahead of the cat. Only when something is wrong do they dump large amounts of fuel out the exhaust now.



Gearclash said:


> Gasoline engines need a catalytic converter to reduce emissions. Without it they emit a significant amount of unburned fuel constantly. You just don't see it like you do on a smoking diesel.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Since Agco owns Sisu now I wouldn't be surprised.
> However if they just pulled another cute bit of engineering to replace def with something else as trouble prone I wouldn't get too excited.
> I have a friend thats just about ready to get completely out of the trucking business and do nothing but install delete kits on the big boys.
> 
> Who woulda thought do away with all the pollution crap, the sensors, def, etc and not only do they have more power, but mileage goes up.


I've wanted to delete my little Ford 6.4's for years now. Every time I think I'm ready, some unexpected equipment expense takes away my spare money 
I notice that the local diesel shops now doing deletes are very carefully "screening" their potential customers and make them sign agreements that they will only use their trucks "off-road".

Then I got to thinking: if you use a "deleted" truck for 10 miles "off road", isn't it polluting the atmosphere just as much as if you drive it over the road for 10 miles???


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Then I got to thinking: if you use a "deleted" truck for 10 miles "off road", isn't it polluting the atmosphere just as much as if you drive it over the road for 10 miles???


True that, but most ain't gonna drive it off road for a hundred thousand.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

My MF4710 doesn't have DPF so it also doesn't regen, and it was purchased last year. No way around the DEF in a new tractor that has useable HP.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I've wanted to delete my little Ford 6.4's for years now. Every time I think I'm ready, some unexpected equipment expense takes away my spare money
> I notice that the local diesel shops now doing deletes are very carefully "screening" their potential customers and make them sign agreements that they will only use their trucks "off-road".
> 
> Then I got to thinking: if you use a "deleted" truck for 10 miles "off road", isn't it polluting the atmosphere just as much as if you drive it over the road for 10 miles???


I did the delete on mine beginning of april. The egr coolers were leaking anti freeze into motor. Was cheaper to get delete kit with one custom tune than to replace the egr coolers. And the price for the delete also included getting rid of exhaust filter.

Wow it sure woke the truck up. Loads more power and less fuel to boot.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hog987 said:


> I did the delete on mine beginning of april. The egr coolers were leaking anti freeze into motor. Was cheaper to get delete kit with one custom tune than to replace the egr coolers. And the price for the delete also included getting rid of exhaust filter.
> Wow it sure woke the truck up. Loads more power and less fuel to boot.


Please extrapolate. Either here or on PM to avoid hi-jacking.
So little info on 6.4 delete. 
All I want to know is if there's any downside. I know the upside...mostly


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Downsides? Emissions go back up. Pick a good tuner as a bad one will cook your motor as in head gaskets.


----------

